# Tullys kittens born May 5th



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

As usual Tully has done us proud as usual. 6 kittens born this morning, 2 brown tabbies and 4 blue/tabby. She started her labour about 7.30am and finished about 9.30. She stopped after number 4 so she could have a plate of food! Haven't checked sexes yet but all between 110 and 130gms.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I do like it when they are kind and wait until morning! 

Beautiful babies - lovely weights!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww congratulations both you and Tully:thumbup:
can't wait see them as they grow into gorgeous balls of fluff:001_wub:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Girl Tully  

What sweet little babies you have .... Congrats Chloe on a lovely litter from your girl xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done Tully and midwife, they are so gorgeous, i adore newborn mc's. 
:001_wub::001_wub: you have a blue/white which ive been trying to get from my blue/white queen but for 14 months no success of her getting pregnant. my girl had one litter then didnt come into season for 11 months, then waited to hopefully have babies but nothing.

Given up with my queen now.

Cant wait to watch as they grow, love them at 4 weeks old when they start to look like little tigers. xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Well done Tully and midwife, they are so gorgeous, i adore newborn mc's.
> :001_wub::001_wub: you have a blue/white which ive been trying to get from my blue/white queen but for 14 months no success of her getting pregnant. my girl had one litter then didnt come into season for 11 months, then waited to hopefully have babies but nothing.
> 
> Given up with my queen now.
> ...


Thanks. We do get some really lovely kittens when we do this pairing. This is the second blue and white solid we've had from her (the first being Pickle), although Pickle just has a blue face and then white 'snowchin' and white front whereas this one has got the white flash on its face. Haven't checked genders yet am just pleased they are all here safe


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats mimmy and midwife. They are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, well done Tully


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im always desperate to know what sex kittens are but it comes to the point where as long as mum and babies are safe and happy i just have to be patient.

Tully is a very good girl having her kittens at a reasonable time, my queen always has her kittens at 2am, dont think ive ever had a delivery time to suit me. x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done tully. Great all babies and mum are well, gorgeous colours too.

Viv xx


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! We done to you all!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Im always desperate to know what sex kittens are but it comes to the point where as long as mum and babies are safe and happy i just have to be patient.
> 
> Tully is a very good girl having her kittens at a reasonable time, my queen always has her kittens at 2am, dont think ive ever had a delivery time to suit me. x


I get so envious to those that get babies at a reasonable hour, every litter Ive had has started at midnight :nonod:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh what lovely newborn baby kits! :001_wub: 
so glad all went well, well done Tully and midwife.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I'm not looking anymore! 

A blue and white MC :blink: :blink: :blink::blink:

Any of you that knows me knows I'm quite partial to blue and white cats   

PetloverJo goes to finish off her gardening to make her forget about what she has just seen 


Edit Well done btw to kitty mummy and midwife


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, awwwwww that blue and white,:001_wub:...:001_wub: most not look ,must not look,...._.....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done Tully and congratulations to you both :thumbup: 

They are :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done Tully ... Congrats on the gorge babies


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just beautiful. And so considerate to have them on her due date and also at a decent time. What a good mum  Congratulations on the gorgeous bundles of joy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on your litter the colours are lovely.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Tully and midwife Chloe :thumbup: Gorgeous kittens on their due date and at a reasonable hour of the day - what more could you ask for :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the good wishes. Tully is a fab mum and she is very considerate I always can rely on her to have them at around 9am in the morning  it is unusual though most of the girls choose the middle of the night! Will get some more pictures later, oh and now they are all properly clean and dry one of the ones I thought was a brown tabby is actually a silver tabby


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww silver tabbies are yummy._


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aw congratulations  beautiful


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG....you have a solid blue and white with nose blaze, I have just gone weak at the knees.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, just read the whole thread and it seems it is not just me that is partial to the solid blue/whites


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Well done to Tully, congratulations, they are gorgeous.

I would love a morning litter, mine go into labour at a reasonable hour then seem to wait till late at night before the first one comes, we are usually still up at 3am waiting for it all to finish.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seems like everyone likes blue and whites then  So did I, they are just so striking  Here is a picture once they were all dried. The blue tabbies are all really cute too, really pretty faces, all boys though  So won't be keeping one. Tully is doing great, have let the other cats in to have a peep. I did find Tully downstairs yesterday evening letting Rhubarb have a feed, naughty girl not only is Rhubarb 5 months old she's not Tully's. Will be keeping a close eye on the rascals!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are all so stunning, bet you are a very proud owner and tully is gorgeous. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Tully look a very proud Mum


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous babies but I must admit to only having eyes for Tully. I just adore brown tabby and white coonies 

I've come to conclusion I've got a thing about cats that have white on them. All of mine do apart from Kassiopeia of course who is pure white!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tullys kittens are now 4 days old and range from 145gms to 170gms so all gaining well. A couple of the big blue tabbies are already beginning to open their eyes.

Blue and white







[/URL][/IMG]

Brown tabby







[/URL][/IMG]

Blue tabby







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the face of the brown tabby in the second picture down - a very contented little face  (though of course they're all beautiful, especially Tully)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous babies :001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Very very very CUTE!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are really cute and i love it at this stage where they have little bear ears


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Chloe, they're beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

They do have little bear ears


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tullys kittens are now 12 days old and all doing well. They range between 250-330 gms. All have got their eyes open and are getting quite mobile in the box 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

They are so adorable. Am considering whether to keep one of the blue tabby boys at the moment, will make a decision in a couple of weeks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are adorable, hoping my queen will have a blue tabby boy aswell so i can keep mine. xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

They are coming on great Chloe  

I will make the decision for you ..... Yessss keep a blue tabby boy  

They are stunning , O/H keeps telling me too steer clear of these kitt threads , i keep telling him " i am only looking darling " .....

Perhaps he should steer clear of " Piston Heads "


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are all coming on so well, they look so cute now they have their eyes open.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how cute, i love it when they have their eyes open, then start to wobble about, bless them.x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Chloe how are your little broods doing ??? 

Any updates and pics , warmly welcomed


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

will get some more pictures over next day or so. They are all doing well and are getting quite active. They are 16 days old now are all over 300g. I think they will probably move down into the living room at the weekend as i think they will be out of their box by then. Tully is doing great as normal, she just takes motherhood in her stride


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here are some new pictures of Tully's kittens. I can't believe they will be 4 weeks on Sunday! They are all doing well although 2 of the blue tabbies have got a mild case of conjunctivitis so having to put drops in at the mo. Luckily been going on since last weekend and still is confined to the two of them. Have started putting food down this week in the box with them (and Pickle's) which they have been having a bit of a nose and lick at.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

My biggest problem at the moment is that one of the blue tabbies is actually a girl and I have been waiting for Tully to produce one for me for 3 years as they are my favourite and she only ever usually has blue tabbies boys......so now i'm stuck do I keep her or Pickle's little split face tortie.......or can I manage to convince the hubby to let me keep both


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Persuade OH to let you keep both if not then keep the blue girl, you said you've been waiting for 3 years you can't let that opportunity go by. You'll kick yourelf.

They are all looking so gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my word, more stunning babies, gorgeous gorgeous, i think talk hubby into letting you keep them both . her name can be Blueberry Muffin. to go with rhubarb and crumble._


----------



## bouncer-and-luckys-mum (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my god! How stunning are those babies! The blues are gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_can we have some updated pictures pretty please..........._


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here are some updated photos as requested 

Tully's babies are now 5 1/2 weeks old. Two of the kittens, the blue tabby girl we want to keep and the big blue tabby boy developed conjunctivitis at 3 weeks and since then have gone on to develop ulcers in their eyes  So far the vet has not been able to isolate the infection as all swabs and tests have so far been negative including calici virus and chlamydia so they are being treated with 2 different lots of eye drops daily as well as antibiotic injections at the vets every 2 days plus metacam so we are hitting it with everything at the moment. The boy's eye (only one affected) is now healing nicely and one of the girls eyes is too but the other is still a concern but the vet seems hopeful they will clear up so we are keeping fingers and toes crossed! Other than that they are all doing great. The two with the bad eyes stopped feeding from Tully once their eye problem started so since then I have been bottle feeding those 2. They have 4 feeds a day and take around 40-60mls per feed! They are also along with the rest of the litter eating solid foods now too. They are all extremely mischievous little monkeys! (Chilli's and Pickles kittens fine see other updates  )








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear they've been poorly  hope they're on the mend really soon xx

They are all very beautiful :001_wub: gorgeous colouring


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sorry to hear they had poorly eyes,i hope they are all better soon.they are gorgeous babies._


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just thought I would do a quick update on this thread in case the pics weren't seen on the 'chat' thread. Tully's kittens are now 10 weeks tomorrow and all doing well. Eyes are recovered and everyone is doing great  I can't believe how quickly the time has gone!! Tully has been a great mum as usual and as the kittens now all share a room she also likes to take care of the other girls kittens too. Trouble is she lies down and ends up with about 10 kittens trying to feed!

I have attached some pictures of some of them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how beautiful are they, only afew more weeks and they will be off to their new homes, your house will be very very quiet without them all running about ._


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww very precious


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They're lovely! Congratulations on a healthy litter.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just seen your pics - they are truly gorgeous! There is nothing on God's earth more magical than a wide-eyed curious kitten.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad they're doing so well now. Lovely pictures (especially Fuzzy )


----------

